# Cleaning sage BE



## Lilcorraz (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi everyone

im just running my first cleaning cycle on my BE, had it for about 3 weeks. Now I'm sure I've done everything properly but I've had nothing flow from the portafilter, although I've no idea how any water would be able to get through that cleaning disc anyway? During the cycle the pressure managed to get right up to the top of the espresso range a few times, is this normal? Also I'm sure I only heard 2 beeps when the cycle was complete?

Thanks for any help ??


----------

